# P.A. en la habitacion.



## tecnicdeso (Sep 14, 2007)

Es realmente posible que alguien tenga en la habitación de casa esto:







Cabe pensar, ¿Tiene problemas auditivos? 

Lo interesante sería ver donde tiene instaladas las etapas de potencia, ¿debajo de la cama?¿en la mesilla de noche?

A mi parecer  no es normal, pero ¿es algo normal en otros paises latinos?

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Sep 14, 2007)

menudo ruido por ahi


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2007)

creo que no hay nada de malo....
y no sabemos si en verdad los usa.

tal vez solo los usa en exteriores, y los guarda en su cuarto.

jejeje espero entiendan lo que quiero explicar.

"la foto no dice mucho"


saludos


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 16, 2008)

jeje ese esta re loco . . . . yo tengo un amigo que tiene 2 JBL , labura con el equipo pero en la semana lo suna en su casa . ..  no me acuerdo el modelo . .. pero c/u tiene 2 woofers de 15" y un driver de 2" y una etapa de 550W por canal . . . . 

yo con mi LM3886 de 50+50W me arranco la kbza....jeje


----------



## Danielv (Ene 16, 2008)

Yo he colocado cajas de esas maginitudes o parecidas en un cuarto y de verdad que no se aprecia ningun sonido, es algo tan fuerte que lo que se escucha es puro ruido (metaforicamente hablando), cada sistema tiene sus usos segun su diseño y potencia.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 16, 2008)

jaja yo tengo 2 15" en mi habitación con un amplificador de 300w 150 por canal y se escucha bastante bien jaja les paso la foto


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 17, 2008)

Tecnideso, las etapas de potencia las tiene sobre la cama y duerme dentro del cajón del subwoofer ;-). Saludos.


----------



## Danielv (Ene 17, 2008)

Ese cuarto tuyo debe tronar duro jajajaja


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 18, 2008)

Vaya gastón, podrias barrer el suelo alguna vez....

Todos los que nos gusta la electronica y el sonido nos hemos dejado los oidos en la habitación. Yo me acuerdo de mi madre y la verdad lo tenia que pasar mal, al igual que los vecinos. Yo no soportaría un tipo que lia discoteca en mi casa... 

Saludos gente.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 18, 2008)

limpiar no es mi fuerte ...


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 18, 2008)

em realidad no creas tecnicdeso que estoy todos los dias con la musica a fondo 1er lugar no tengo vecinos muy seca 2do no vivo con mi madre  en realidad no soy amante de la musica "ruido" gran parte del tiempo que  escucho musica es regae y tiene muy lindos graves esa musica en realidad 300w de medios  y agudos es muy posible que me quede sordo pero te aseguro que bien ecualizados 300w no son el ruido que parece te puedo asegurar que mis parlantes que uno es un selenium el de abajo y el de arriva un electrovoice no dan mas de 50w ecualizado bien a mi gusto o sea con graves bien buenoso sea unos +4db  y medios un poco bajados a unos -5db y agudos subidos a +1db realemte da gusto escuhar les puedo asegurar que no es lo mismo que escuhar en un radiograbador es solo cuestion de gusto de de ecualizacion no es que le pongo todas las frecuencias planas y le subo al maximo estoy informaciónrmado y pongo en practica no subir mas del 60%del rendimiento del amplificador para que no distorcione..

solo es gusto de escuchar un tema y sentir los graves que hacen vibrar las cosas realmente es como saborear tanto trabajo que me llevo armar el amplificador..

como dise la frace "cada loco con su tema"

yo realmente todavia no entiendo para que hacen autos con 500 caballos de fuerza seguramente el loco que se dedica a eso tendra una buena explicacion ....


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 19, 2008)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> limpiar no es mi fuerte ...



JO JO ... gaston eres el rey...

Te podrias venir a sonorizar un concierto te gustaria ver los preamplificador, los compresores y los procesadores junto con las etapas trabajando a conjunto. Verias que los dbs no son lo mismo en tdos los sitios. Eso si, tras una salida estamos un par de dias limpiando el material, eso ya no te gustaria tanto¡

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 19, 2008)

seguro jeje...


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 21, 2008)

Aca hay otra foto. La diferencia es que esta se ve mas elegante


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 22, 2008)

Esas cajas son un poco VINTAGE. Es como si el que lo fabricó buscaria un sonido HIGH END, pero se quedó un una mezcla de sonido profesional y algún componente hifi,. Lo digo por la etapa QSC, y los ecualizadores, que de hifi tiene bastante poco, ya partiendo del ruído de los ventiladores, que en el salón oyendo una sinformaciónnia tiene que moslestar bastante.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 22, 2008)

ahora compre otro bafle de 15" solo me falta comprar un driver para los medios (una bocina pero que no sea piezo que me recomiendan?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 17, 2010)

Pues si, como mencionaron arriba "tal vez solo los usa en exteriores, y los guarda en su cuarto."

No se sabe, a juzgar por la imagen...

Yo soy un prueba mas factible, y si lo usaba y a muy altos decibeles. 

Antes tenia esto:







Para actualmente tener esto:



Digamos esto mas un "pequeño" refuerzo de subgraves. 



Los dos altavoces satélite están conectados a un amplificador hechizo 50W + 50W y los altavoces subwoofer son 12" conectados a un amplificador Crown LPS 400W + 400W, cuento con una tarjeta de sonido que me hace un corte entre los altavoces satélite y los subwoofer. La frecuencia de cruce la tengo en 90Hz y me siento muy a gusto. Obviamente la fuente de todo esto es la PC. 

El motivo del cambio fue principalmente que este pasado diciembre quemé algunas bocinas, vendí otras y quemé un amplificador. Como dicen por ahí "no hay mal que por bien no venga" todos los componentes eran chinos sin parámetros T/S, menos los subwoofer (JVC). Ademas por la salud de mis oídos.  

Otra cosa es por cuestiones estéticas y reduciendo la sencillez ahora gozo de mayor calidad de sonido.

Moralmente me siento mejor. Antes no sabia nada de los parámetros de las cajas por lo tanto no sabia si estaban bien o podían mejorar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2010)

Tu si escuchas musica con estilo Yoangel. Muyyyy con estilo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 19, 2010)

Tacatomon no se si con estilo, pero que escucha música no tengo ninguna duda! jajaja


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 22, 2010)

jeje bueno si, el estilo musical es a gusto de cada quién.

Lo que si es real es el cambio sonoro, acústico (no se como llamarlo). Mis oídos se acostumbraron al ruido porque así es que se le puede llamar a los motores de compresión para campo cercano y mas en una habitación. El hecho es que me acostumbre a la "bulla". 

Esto del sonido es algo que parece interminable. Antes buscaba resaltar "los graves" por todos los lados y ahora que los tengo en abundancia los atenúo para no enmascarar las frecuencias medias agudas. 

Creo que fuese feliz si todos los sistemas acústicos sean totalmente planos y no existiera el ecualizador  

¿Alguno de ustedes ha podido superar la etapa de sus vidas de andar armando y estudiando el sonido? Quiero dejarlo pero no puedo, es un vicio :enfadado: (literalmente)


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2010)

Yo trato de escuchar la musica con la menor ecualización posible, al natural.
Pero, pues ahora trato de arregalr un pico en la frecuencias de 1kHz-2kHz.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 22, 2010)

En eso mismo estoy yo. Lo ecualizadores que tenía los desconecté. De la PC a los 2 amplificadores, no hay intermediarios.

Una de las causas que me incitó a hacerlo es que no sabía la respuesta en frecuencia de esos ecualizadores, ademas no marca los decibeles de atenuación o acentuación. La tarjeta de sonido del PC esta en Flat completamente, solo doy un toque personalizado al EQ del WMP (he probado muchos reproductores, pero este gusta mas):



Siempre lo he usado en Rap, gusto personal, antes bajaba/subia frecuencias por doquier, ya no. Así queda, no lo muevo. 

Ademas antes usaba unos efectos, de verdad que para algunas canciones refuerza mucho  los graves pero para otras canciones los enmascara muy _feo_, por eso ya no lo uso.



En resumidas cuentas, quiero decir lo mismo que *Tacatomon*, ya no me gusta tocar el ecualizador. Lo único que hago es subir/bajar la ganancia de los graves, cuando suenan muy estridentes.




PS: creo que se nota lo loco que ando ¿alguna recomendación para "alejarme"? ya saldrá uno diciendo _ búscate una novia_


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2010)

mmm, la primera es buscarte una novia, la segunda es jugar ajedréz o futbol y latercera es seguir con el vicio.
Yo el pico de frecuencias lo tengo en mis bocinitas de medios, son muy estridentes y tengo que hacerles un ateuador o amplificarlas por separado, que es lo que quiero realmente, al final me quedaré con un sistema 5.1 creo yo.

Saludos!!!


----------

